# Grand Mayan in Hawaii, Las Vegas, Orlando



## hiwese1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Those of us that go to timeshare presentations know that the sales people try to push whatever button they can to make there sales whether it is a lie or not they don't care.

I was just listening to the scum bags at Grand Mayan in PV and they said that in the next 5 years they would have a Grand Mayan in Hawaii, Las Vegas and Orlando.  I can't find this anywhere on the web but was wondering if there is any truth to this.

I would consider a mayan resale if that was the case.


----------



## sally (Jun 19, 2008)

*recieved a mailing...*

stating that was the plan.However plans CAN change. I am hopefull,though.They had plans for costa rica and buenos aries,I believe brazil is operational.                Sally


----------



## hiwese1 (Jun 19, 2008)

That may be the plan but where can you find that it is for sure.  I am deciding between buying into the Mayan system or Fairfield Fairshare Program and don't know which one to go with.  

Thanks


----------



## Miniwheat (Jun 19, 2008)

As an owner, we received a mailing stating that Mayan owned land in these three places (Las Vegas, Hawaii, and Orlando), and they surveyed owners to find out which place we wanted them to build first. Received info later stating that Hawaii won. At our last owners update we were told that their goal is to open a new location every other year. Buenos Aires is scheduled to open in 2009. I haven't heard that Hawaii has been started yet though.


----------



## atkinson (Sep 13, 2008)

*Grand Mayan promises*

As a Grand Mayan owner of several years, all I can say is never, never, never believe anything that comes out of their salesperson's mouths.  

The "rumor" of building in Hawaii has been floating around since 2002 that I know of, and no evidence of any building there.  

The only "out of Mexico" property we are aware of is in South America, but I do not believe the property is open.  

The last time we visited Grand Mayan, they tried to tell us that MGM was going to build a huge casino attached to the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 15, 2008)

I think Brazil is the only real one.  

I was just in Las Vegas for a convention early Sept and lots of new condo and TS that are up or building right now and real estate is under pressure as well as hotel so I would think they would have trouble selling shares if they start building.   Orlando is way overbuild and Hawaii has a lot of availability recently so I think MG / GM would end up building mostly in Mexico.


----------



## pammex (Sep 16, 2008)

atkinson said:


> As a Grand Mayan owner of several years, all I can say is never, never, never believe anything that comes out of their salesperson's mouths.
> 
> The "rumor" of building in Hawaii has been floating around since 2002 that I know of, and no evidence of any building there.
> 
> ...



That is so funny since at this time gambling as such a Casino is against the law in Mexico, they do have some gambling but it is not like what we as Americans think of....:hysterical:


----------

